# Puppy on heat, going on holiday!



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

My 9 month old cocker spaniel has just gone on heat and we are due to go on holiday abroad in 2 weeks time. Will the kennels still accept her?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Totally depends on the kennel - some do but loads don't.

Maybe this was a problem you could have foreseen? I was going away at a time when I knew it was possible my bitch would have been in heat so I made sure the kennels would still take her.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

To be fair, the first season isn't predictable - 6-9 months could mean not doing anything for 3 months on a what if... Very much depends on how much notice for holiday you have to give for work etc.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Best thing would be to ring the kennels today and let them know. They will then be able to tell you whether they will take her or not. You may have to make alternative arrangements for her.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

RIng the kennels and explain. The Kennels we use have a seperate 'isolation Kennel' block. Its seperate formt he main block and houses 4 dogs, its a quiet zone for older / nervous dogs as well as for bitches on heat.

As well as asking them about would they take her also visit them and check the facilities for a Bitch on heat. Its no good if she is going to be stuck in a block with 50 other dogs!! 

Its so hard to know when they are going to have their first season so try not to feel bad - It's one of those things. I would get on the phone first thing this moorning though as if you need to find another kennel your goingt o be busy finding a good one for less than 2 weeks time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

I know the first season isn't predictable, but I still think it's an entirely avoidable problem. You KNOW the bitch will come into heat at some point, and you know it will likely be between 6 and 9 months, therefore if you book a holiday during this time you know there is a possibility the bitch will come into season. If you think about it there's a one in three chance that the bitch WILL be in season if you're away for 2 weeks between 6 and 9 months (and the bitch has her season during that time).

It's not hard if you're a bitch owner to make sure that your chosen kennels accept bitches in heat which is why I say this problem is completely avoidable.

To the poster - sorry I'm not intending to have a go at you here. You could have been better prepared but what's done is done. I hope your kennel will still take her or you find another that will, and enjoy your holiday


----------



## MyMuttsRule (Aug 21, 2011)

If your kennel doesnt take her i know MYPETSTOP will. There are centres in Manchester, Newcastle and Leeds. Bit of a distance I know but at least you could enjoy your holiday. They dont have traditional "kennels" more like apartments, so she will be totally seperate from other dogs.

mypetstop â Dog boarding | Cat boarding | Dog training | Grooming | Hydrotherapy | Expert pet care


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i thought the first season was anytime between 6-18months?? at least that`s what i`ve always been told and i know a westie who didn`t get hers till 13 months and also my banjo never had a season and was pts at almost 1 year old. that`s a bit of a huge time gap not to make any plans for just in case the bitch comes into season! i think they 6-9months is a guidline for small breed dogs but cockers would fall under medium along with springers and i know they`re known for not having the first season till nearer 12months......

i don`t know much about kennels as i`ve never use them but if i`m being 100% honest i`m not sure i`d trust leaving my bitch with them if she were in season after hearing horror stories about them getting caught in the past. it`s just something that petrifies me. i do hope someone on here can help but as others have said, the only people who can say for sure are the kennels


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

But how difficult is it, when phoning up kennels, to say "my bitch is x months old and hasn't had her season. Will you still take her if she comes into season while I am away?" If the answer is yes you book her in. If the answer is no you phone another kennel.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> But how difficult is it, when phoning up kennels, to say "my bitch is x months old and hasn't had her season. Will you still take her if she comes into season while I am away?" If the answer is yes you book her in. If the answer is no you phone another kennel.
> 
> It's not rocket science.


no i know but it`s something a lot of people don`t think of, especially first time dog owners or first time unspayed bitch owners. like i said i don`t know much about kennels as i don`t use them anyway but i know i have the worst memory ever and i`d be the first to forget to ask if i`ve got other things on my mind


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Leah84 said:


> no i know but it`s something a lot of people don`t think of, especially first time dog owners or first time unspayed bitch owners. like i said i don`t know much about kennels as i don`t use them anyway but i know i have the worst memory ever and i`d be the first to forget to ask if i`ve got other things on my mind


Well it's sort of part of owning a bitch really. I'm a first time dog owner and a first time bitch owner and I managed to do it.

Anyway, let's hope the poster has success and a good holiday


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I usually like your posts McKenzie but in this thread I find them quite offensive.

What is OP not supposed to book a holiday for the time between 6 - 18 months? It could've been planned for ages, she could be going on holiday to scatter ashes of a family member - you just don't know the situation.

We are due to go on holiday on friday and it's only just occured to me that both my dogs will have to have Kennel Cough Vaccinations and a lot of Kennels I spoke to won't accept puppies under 6 months of age.

Luckily they aren't staying in Kennels, Bailey is staying with D0ra from PF and Duke is staying with a friend - but when booking the holiday I totally forgot about the fact that Kennels may not accept Bailey as he's too young.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

WHERE did I say the OP shouldn't go on holiday???

ALL I said was they could have been better prepared and made sure their kennel accepted dogs in heat as there was a good chance their bitch would be in heat when they went on holiday.

If I said something else then please point it out to me because this was the ONLY point I intended to make.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I know what you mean, but tbh i wouldnt have thought to have asked, Molly was about 18months before she had her first, so the chances are i would be i the same position as the OP wouldnt have asked and wouldnt have put things off for 16 months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok obviously I'm just a super-organised freak then! 

I'll retire and return to freak-land.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Ok obviously I'm just a super-organised freak then!
> 
> I'll retire and return to freak-land.


Organised definetly, could do with a bit rubbing off on me, certainly not organised.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry but I agree with McKenzie. I am a first time dog owner, and my dog is a bitch. I know the first season can happen *anytime* after 6 months, so when looking around at kennels I would ask if they took dogs in season. It would after all prevent the situation the OP now find herself in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Clover, I was beginning to feel a bit stupid 

Anyway I think I've posted more than enough on this thread (and have been reminded why I try not to post too much these days!)

I guess everyone has different ways of how they do things


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

You're not stupid  Everyone has different ways of doing stuff. I am a planner by nature, so always look ahead at what could be happening


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I always ask if the bitch has been spayed and if not then is she likely to come into season, this info is then marked on the record card. Non family dogs are not mixed either in the kennels or excercise areas but if a bitch does come into season during its stay it is put in the quarrantine building.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

If the kennels will not take her my mum will look after her for me, the holiday was the only week I could get off work this year, and the 1st weeks holiday I have had this year.

As someone else said, this 1st season could have come anytime between 6 -18 months, and I need a weeks holiday.Sorry !!

The pup will be cared for whatever happens, even if no kennels will take her.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> RIng the kennels and explain. The Kennels we use have a seperate 'isolation Kennel' block. Its seperate formt he main block and houses 4 dogs, its a quiet zone for older / nervous dogs as well as for bitches on heat.
> 
> As well as asking them about would they take her also visit them and check the facilities for a Bitch on heat. Its no good if she is going to be stuck in a block with 50 other dogs!!
> 
> Its so hard to know when they are going to have their first season so try not to feel bad - It's one of those things. I would get on the phone first thing this moorning though as if you need to find another kennel your goingt o be busy finding a good one for less than 2 weeks time.


Thank you for your most helpful reply.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Speak to your vet - the vet gave our Cleo an injection to "miss" the season I am sure it was given at the first sign of season. I was going into hospital and the dogs had to go into kennels for 4 days so this was the solution. 

Hope it helps - hope you are going somewhere nice and warm


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Speak to your vet - the vet gave our Cleo an injection to "miss" the season I am sure it was given at the first sign of season. I was going into hospital and the dogs had to go into kennels for 4 days so this was the solution.
> 
> Hope it helps - hope you are going somewhere nice and warm


Oh my goodness can you really get an injection to delay it. Surely it would mess all their hormones up? Does it make their next season any the worse or have implications for if you were plannign to Spay?

I dont know why it suprises me as you can do this in humans lol personally I would prefer not to mess their body clock up though.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Oh my goodness can you really get an injection to delay it. Surely it would mess all their hormones up? Does it make their next season any the worse or have implications for if you were plannign to Spay?
> 
> I dont know why it suprises me as you can do this in humans lol personally I would prefer not to mess their body clock up though.


No complications were had at all - didnt mess up her hormones at all. Her next season was normal and then we had her spayed after that season. It was all safe ( vet wouldnt giver her it if it wasnt).


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

LibraLass said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> If the kennels will not take her my mum will look after her for me, the holiday was the only week I could get off work this year, and the 1st weeks holiday I have had this year.
> 
> ...


Is the pic in your sig her? she's gorgeous!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> No complications were had at all - didnt mess up her hormones at all. Her next season was normal and then we had her spayed after that season. It was all safe ( vet wouldnt giver her it if it wasnt).


Im sure the vet would only give it if it was safe - I wasnt suggesting you were doing something which would intentionally cause problems I was just slightly suprised that this is even available.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

We didnt know about it until someone else told husband and I then asked the vet. It was mainly for my benefit I will admit ( hang me at dawn) I had an op and had the nurses coming in everyday to do dressings so can you imagine drops of blood all over the hallway wooden floor and the nurses coming in.It was bad enough getting lectures for loading washing in the machine without cries of unclean house:crying::crying:

Now I do draw the line at dog nail varnish


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I know the first season isn't predictable, but I still think it's an entirely avoidable problem. *You KNOW the bitch will come into heat at some point, and you know it will likely be between 6 and 9 months*, therefore if you book a holiday during this time you know there is a possibility the bitch will come into season. If you think about it there's a one in three chance that the bitch WILL be in season if you're away for 2 weeks between 6 and 9 months (and the bitch has her season during that time).
> 
> It's not hard if you're a bitch owner to make sure that your chosen kennels accept bitches in heat which is why I say this problem is completely avoidable.
> 
> To the poster - sorry I'm not intending to have a go at you here. You could have been better prepared but what's done is done. I hope your kennel will still take her or you find another that will, and enjoy your holiday


Likely between 6 and 9 months, but by no means all! Kite had her first season at 15 months, that was 9 months ago and no sign of the 2nd one yet. Yes the owner could have checked the kennels took in-season bitches.

I never have to make any such plans. Wouldn't dream of going away without my dogs!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

not everyone will know the ins and outs of EVERY aspect of dog ownership, a lot of it is learnt by experience and HELPFUL insite


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

axl said:


> not everyone will know the ins and outs of EVERY aspect of dog ownership, a lot of it is learnt by experience and HELPFUL insite


A bitch having a season is a fairly basic thing to know about owning a bitch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> A bitch having a season is a fairly basic thing to know about owning a bitch.


agreed i dont have bitch so fair point


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> A bitch having a season is a fairly basic thing to know about owning a bitch.


Ok you have made your point.(REPEATING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN)

As mentioned quite a few times the season could of happened anytime in the late summer up to Christmas, and everyones entitled to a holiday. I find your comments on this thread very condescending - get over yourself ! Are you really so perfect ?

As I have said the puppy will be well cared for whatever happens, sorry if you think a hard working human isn't entitled to be cared for too for ONE week a year on holiday.:wink:


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

ad_1980 said:


> Is the pic in your sig her? she's gorgeous!


yes thats Gin, bought at 5 months from someone who had never taken her out on a lead, now very well behaved and does very well indeed on the lead. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

LibraLass said:


> Ok you have made your point.(REPEATING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN)
> 
> As mentioned quite a few times the season could of happened anytime in the late summer up to Christmas, and everyones entitled to a holiday. I find your comments on this thread very condescending - get over yourself ! Are you really so perfect ?
> 
> As I have said the puppy will be well cared for whatever happens, sorry if you think a hard working human isn't entitled to be cared for too for ONE week a year on holiday.:wink:


LibraLass - Towards the end of this thread my comments stopped referring to you - certainly my last comment wasn't referring to you, I was referring to the comment before mine about knowing ins and outs of ownership. I was never meaning that you didn't know a bitch was going to have a season.

I understand that you may not have realised this.

However, I do find YOUR comments a little out of line. I NEVER said you shouldn't have a holiday so please don't twist my words. Likewise I never said your puppy wouldn't be well cared for. The ONLY thing I said is that you could have been better prepared and ensured your kennels would take a dog in season. I stand by this comment and I don't feel by making this comment that I am saying that I am 'perfect'. I assure you I am not, but I am an organised person who, when I was in your same circumstance, had the foresight to check my kennel would take my dog in case she came into heat at the time (which by luck she didn't). That's all.


----------

